

Binary marble adding machine - jluxenberg
http://woodgears.ca/marbleadd/index.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
An old favorite:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1165722>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=856118>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=786740>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=786187>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=140721>

~~~
jluxenberg
odd, this one has the same exact URL:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=786740>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Yeah, but it's old. The URL checking mechanism only checks stuff within the
last X months. That's to allow genuinely good stuff (like this, BTW) to re-
surface.

I think there should be a place for great finds to live, and submissions
checked against that as well. In that way we'd get a chance to go look at
previous comments, and also have a library of great articles to browse
through.

I've started and am iterating, but slowly, as I have several other things on
at the moment. If you'd like to see what I have already then email me. I need
to write-up my intended and expected enhancements.

